# C22 Vanette diff/axle info



## MitchC (Sep 10, 2016)

I have an oil leak from the diff input on my Vanette axle. Does anyone have a link to the pinion seal replacement procedure please?

I think it's the C22 model but am not 100% certain as it came fitted to my AE86.

Thanks in advance.


----------

